

Vim: Walking Without Crutches - rgbrgb
http://walking-without-crutches.heroku.com/

======
burgerbrain
I tried to read this article, but found the inability to navigate it with hjkl
too crippling.

At least let me click or scroll or something, limiting your page navigation to
arrow keys is just barbaric.

~~~
Locke1689
This is a presentation created with <https://github.com/schacon/showoff>. You
could add scroll or other bindings to the code, if you want.

------
kstenerud
I'm usually wary of anyone who argues that mouse and windowed GUI usage wastes
precious time, because it tells me that this person prematurely optimizes,
focusing on typing and screen navigation time when the idea-to-code bottleneck
is actually the part where you THINK before you ACT.

The actual time spent hitting keys on the keyboard pales by comparison (or at
least it should, unless you're producing unmaintainable code).

